# A question regarding O'Connell's price adjustment policy/ customer service, if you please.



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I contacted O'Connell's via telephone just before Christmas to inquire if their shetland sweaters would be offered at a sale price after the holidays and was told that they would not be (before I placed an order for one), otherwise I would have waited for the sale. (I have not been able to wear it due to the unusually warm temperatures this year and additionally I'm still recovering from a bad orthopedic injury.) I received an email from them today advertising that they are 20% off. Will they honor a price adjustment and credit the difference back to my card? Perhaps as an alternative they would just apply the difference to another purchase. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't think the shetlands are on sale. It's just 'select' winter items. Usually like winter sportcoats, etc.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

They aren't on sale. I've never seen them on sale.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Yes, they are 20% off, gentlemen: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/category/?cid=63

(I believe that one needs to "login" in order to view the sale price.)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

If I were you, I would call and ask them.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

They have a new website. On the homepage it says:
*****Please note: We are currently experiencing technical issues with our new website failing to correctly list sale prices.

****We hope to resolve this within the next 24 hours. (1/21)*

I randomly clicked around, and it looks like everything is displaying 20% on the product category page. Perhaps tomorrow the correct pricing will be posted. Doubt the shetlands are on sale.​


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

They are not showing up at 20% off for me even when logged in. There's no reason to argue about this particularly, but I'll just say, I have never seen them on sale ever. I doubt they are meant to be on sale now. I could be wrong though...it's happened before


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I logged in and it says 20 pervent on shetlands. Simplest thing is to call and ask, which is what I am going to do at 9 a.m.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

They came up as 20% off for me too. Gonna have to resist but I may get that Donegal tweed flat cap. I've been envying that since it showed up here on the Acquisitions page.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> I logged in and it says 20 pervent on shetlands. Simplest thing is to call and ask, which is what I am going to do at 9 a.m.


Please inform us regarding their response. Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

If I may...

I'm having trouble understanding the apparent reluctance to pick up the phone and call the store, which is open as we speak. Now, you may not get the answer you'd like, but keep in mind that O'Connell's is not a big conglomerate. It's a small family business, and that's what a lot of us like about them. They know clothes, they sell top quality, they have stuff you can't get anywhere else, they are helpful and they give no shortage of personal attention. As I have repeated more than once here, they saved my wedding by making a mismatched suit right when they were under no obligation to do so.

Will they honor a sales price a month after you bought something at full price? I don't know, but I would not blame them if they did not. Their business model is much, much different than LL Bean or other big retailers that do that sort of thing. If that's the way they roll, I have no problem with it. But, really, the only way to find out is to call them.



Brio1 said:


> Please inform us regarding their response. Thanks.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

They are back to the old website platform. If you look at the the "Specials" right now, you will see a collection of items that are 20% off. The Shetland sweaters are not among them. And I highly doubt they will be when OCs gets everything all sorted out -- because they never are (I did not ask). However, they are plugging more winter items into the Specials Section as I type this.

I called OCs & they confirmed that, overnight, they were unable to de-bug the new platform, which was showing 20% off tags (not prices) on everything. Once the new platform is ready for prime time, it will re-launch. It looks a lot better, as those of you who saw it know - though I suppose some may disagree...

As others have suggested, pick up the phone if you have a question about a particular item.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While we might find ourselves occassionally paying a somewhat higher price for items purchased through O'Connell's, as opposed to similar item pricing through other vendors, I have never purchased an item from O'Connell's that didn't prove to be a very good vanlue through continued long use of same!


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I find this tough to support. If the price had increased, you wouldn't be sending them another $25.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Green3 said:


> I find this tough to support. If the price had increased, you wouldn't be sending them another $25.


Same here


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I missed this thread, but happened to call OCs today to order a pair of cords, and was informed that they're on sale, as of today. I like many things about OC's, but the reason I called them is that no one else I know of carries bottle green cords. No one else has such a wide range of colors for shetland sweaters, either. If you check their selection, under "attributes," you'll see that many colors are sold out in 40-46. They have been for some time. It happens every year. Maybe that's why they never seem to be part of the sale. If you want something in a particular color, it's best not to wait for the sale. That's the way it works.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Green3 said:


> I find this tough to support. If the price had increased, you wouldn't be sending them another $25.


What exactly do you find tough to support, counselor? "I find" your logic rather flawed given my inquiry before ordering. Nevertheless, the matter has been settled, sir.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> I missed this thread, but happened to call OCs today to order a pair of cords, and was informed that they're on sale, as of today. I like many things about OC's, but the reason I called them is that no one else I know of carries bottle green cords. No one else has such a wide range of colors for shetland sweaters, either. If you check their selection, under "attributes," you'll see that many colors are sold out in 40-46. They have been for some time. It happens every year. Maybe that's why they never seem to be part of the sale. If you want something in a particular color, it's best not to wait for the sale. That's the way it works.


There is wisdom in this, sir. (That is why your perspective is always welcome with me.) Thank you.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> What exactly do you find tough to support, counselor? "I find" your logic rather flawed given my inquiry before ordering. Nevertheless, the matter has been settled, sir.


Not going to get into it.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

True story.

A couple years ago, I sold a car to a guy who agreed to pay $1,500. Will you take a check? No, but I will take a check for $100 and hold it for 24 hours and you can pay me in cash tomorrow. Fine, he says.

The next day, he calls me and says that he had looked the car up on the blue book and found that it was worth a lot less than $1,500. That being the case, he said that if I didn't re-negotiate the deal, he'd walk, seeing as he only had $100 on the table. I gritted my teeth and we agreed to $1,300 and the deal was consummated.

A couple points.

What's your manhood worth? In the case of this 1994 Ford Taurus, the guy saved $200, but, in my eyes at least, he lost considerably more. A handshake should be your word.

Before giving him the keys, I found the "For Sale" sign that had been on the car when I bought it five years earlier, at a garage sale, for $500, and I left the sign--which included the year, make, model and price--face down on the floor in back. I am not sure how he reacted when he found it, but I suspect that he was not pleased. In any case, I saw that car just two weeks ago, cruising down the road and, by all appearances, running fine.

Enjoy your sweater.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

One little note:

If
- you bought something;
- you can return it, under the terms of sale;
- the price is now lower;

then: you can just return it, get the money back and buy it at the sale price. Yes, I suppose that if it's a mail-order or online sale, the seller can insist that you pay to ship the first item back, then pay to ship an identical item back to you, but that just enriches UPS.

Not really applicable to the OP's situation, as O'Connell's has a 15-day limit on returns, and - though the item is unworn - he apparently bought it well more than 15 days ago.

J. Press does give credit for sales that started after you bought the item, in some cases (from experience) without you even asking for it.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry, I got busy, but as you've discovered, it was a bug in the new website.

That telephone is a dandy thing.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

roman totale XVII said:


> Same here


Monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Green3 said:


> Not going to get into it.


And what are you "Not going to get into", sir ? As for the reason: Is there a better way to spend one's time than quarreling with the members of an internet forum? (Please don't inform Mrs. Green3 of this, she will find it rather puerile of us.)

" Never wrestle with a pig: you get dirty and the pig enjoys it."
Mark Twain


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> True story.
> 
> A couple years ago, I sold a car to a guy who agreed to pay $1,500. Will you take a check? No, but I will take a check for $100 and hold it for 24 hours and you can pay me in cash tomorrow. Fine, he says.
> 
> ...


That is a nice story, but I feel to perceive how it is analogous to my original inquiry, sir. Thank you for the kind words on the wearing of my sweater.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

What we have here is a feelure to communicate.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Starch said:


> One little note:
> 
> If
> - you bought something;
> ...


Thank you, Mr. Starch. Very kind of you, sir. :icon_smile:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> Sorry, I got busy, but as you've discovered, it was a bug in the new website.
> 
> That telephone is a dandy thing.


10-4, sir.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> And what are you "Not going to get into", sir ? As for the reason: Is there a better way to spend one's time than quarreling with the members of an internet forum? (Please don't inform Mrs. Green3 of this, she will find it rather puerile of us.)
> 
> " Never wrestle with a pig: you get dirty and the pig enjoys it."
> Mark Twain


1. I think it is weak that you turned to an internet forum to get counsel on the purchase of a sweater.

2. I think that it is weak you whined about the item going on sale after you bought it.

3. I think it is a weak, whiny move to do to a brick and mortar outfit that doesn't have that as a policy.

4. I find your tone with all the "sir" phony baloney annoying. I don't need that faux b.s. from a grown man who can't negotiate the purchase of a sweater without calling a committee meeting.

5. As for my logic, maybe they didn't plan on putting it on sale. Maybe, as a policy, they find it bad for business to tell people that items are going on sale. Finally, perhaps they find hagglers who inquire about sales to be painful to deal with and were therefore dishonest with you. All completely logical.

I would never do this. I like the retailers who I have a good relationship with to know I treat them fairly, so that when I need that extra bit of service, I am likely to get it. Trying to get $25 back is likely to erode much more in goodwill.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

Brio, sir, raises good points. O'Connell's is obviously ripping people off with classic bait-and-switch!

Thinking back now, I can't count the number of times that those wily devils in Buffalo have lied to me about what's in stock, how much it costs and what it will cost in the future. Every year, for example, they change the price of their poplin suits in August BUT it's a different day in August every year. You can look it up. And they NEVER send out emails telling folks when that day will be. Making matters worse, when that day arrives, they sometimes don't have the size I need.

No more O'Connell's for me. Clearly, these guys are in it for the money and they want to squeeze every last nickel out of dunder-headed clothing enthusiasts too stupid to shop at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Green3 said:


> 1. I think it is weak that you turned to an internet forum to get counsel on the purchase of a sweater.
> 
> 2. I think that it is weak you whined about the item going on sale after you bought it.
> 
> ...


1. I think it is weak that you have to express your opinions in such a negative way, CLEARLY trying to provoke the OP of this thread.
2. I find YOUR tone excessively combative. As for "calling a committee meeting" -- what do forums exist for besides asking questions and opinions from other, like-minded people? Perhaps, despite your four year tenure here, you miss the point.

You may not agree with him, but surely there was a more constructive way to say it.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Jovan, perhaps if his tone was a little less snarky to begin with I would not have responded in kind. The "counselor" bit seemed negative and provocative to me. 

As for who was trying to provoke who, you may note that I deleted my initial comments, and he came back with some snark, asking me to join in. 

Perhaps you are missing the point and need to read the whole thing over?

Edited to ask - he starts with the Mark Twain pig quote, and I am the one provoking?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Before we put this all to rest, as well we should, the OP, in my view, asked for and got everything deserved. That's just my opinion, of course. Lots of folks, myself included, told him the obvious: Call the store. But he, clearly, had another agenda. Bottom line, he called the meeting, we attended and said what we thought. He didn't like what he heard, and so he said some more stuff and came off the way that he did, which invited additional responses.

End of the day--and how I hate that phrase--the OP was attempting to paint O'Connell's as something that it is not and never claimed to be. He's hanging his hat on someone who told him the sweaters won't go on sale after the holidays. Well, any number of regular customers can say that the sweaters never go on sale, and that they apparently have now is an anomaly. Others who can afford $145 for a sweater would know more about this than myself.

I, personally, agree with Green3's posting. Does it have a negative tone? Yes. Is he responding to something pretentious and coy and, ultimately, a passive-aggressive slam on one of the best stores on the planet? In my opinion, yes.

Twenty-five bucks is next to nothing in the sartorial world we inhabit, or want to inhabit. While no amount of money should be thrown away, to throw a hissy-fit (that's a technical term) over something like this is, I think, silly.



Jovan said:


> 1. I think it is weak that you have to express your opinions in such a negative way, CLEARLY trying to provoke the OP of this thread.
> 2. I find YOUR tone excessively combative. As for "calling a committee meeting" -- what do forums exist for besides asking questions and opinions from other, like-minded people? Perhaps, despite your four year tenure here, you miss the point.
> 
> You may not agree with him, but surely there was a more constructive way to say it.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with Green3, too. The forum is a place to discuss ideas and ask opinions. We're not here to validate the worst tendencies in one another. If someone wants to rip off a well regarded shop for a couple tenners, he's got to sack up and do that on his own. When people talk in an "internet voice" and pepper their posts with "Good fine sir" and whatnot is gives me the howling fantods.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I love you, man.



Trip English said:


> Yeah, I'm with Green3, too. The forum is a place to discuss ideas and ask opinions. We're not here to validate the worst tendencies in one another. If someone wants to rip off a well regarded shop for a couple tenners, he's got to sack up and do that on his own. When people talk in an "internet voice" and pepper their posts with "Good fine sir" and whatnot is gives me the howling fantods.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

My honest inquiry has been exploited and distorted in an incredible way: my manhood has been brought into question and insulted by Green3 and 32rollandrock, and now TripEnglish accuses me of wanting to rip off a shop(nuts!). My intention was not to seek justification or to raise a point of contention, it was just for elucidation as for comparison to J. Press policy (please see post #21 from Starch). (Taking the "glitch" into consideration makes my question irrelevant anyway.) I did place a call into the shop to place another order and was impressed as always, indeed O'Connell's is a fine shop and Mr. Huber a gentleman. Additionally, the honorific is in keeping with "Trad" convention, so the attempts to feign offense rather odd. I find this all quite absurd.

As for the invective from the mind of Mr.Green -no doubt an attempt at provocation- I would like to direct your attention to his posts in which several references are made in regards to his attempt to "annoy" his wife and friends. Might not they also be embarrassed at his bravado? :icon_pale:

" Mr. Yuck is mean. Mr. Yuk is green."


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Uh, this is incredibly screwed up.

I don't mean to get neck-deep in a silly p'ing match, even though I am, but entries by both myself and Green3 have, as if by magic, disappeared. Both entries add, I think, context to this alleged discussion. Both entries, with varying vigor, question Brio1's right to exist (that's overstating it, but one can get a picture).

Any rate, WTF? I have never seen entries on a thread on AAAC magically disappear with no explanation or messages to the alleged offenders. Jovan, I'll be blunt: You, as a moderator and defender of Brio1, are a prime suspect here. What, if anything, did you do with postings sent by myself and Green3? If nothing, my deepest apologies. But someone did something.

UPDATE

Jovan's earlier posting here is also missing. I am much more interested, truth be told, in the outcome of Giants vs. 49ers, but if moderators are removing what folks are, in good faith, posting without giving any heads up whatsoever, then that's censorship and someone should do something about it. Andy?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Now, magically, some, but not all, of the posts are back up.

What's going on here? Is a moderator removing posts, then putting some back up when he gets called out? I hate to make this a public you-know-what, but Jovan has, apparently, been threatening Green3 with a ban. Then Green3's posts are removed as well as mine, then most, but not all, are put back up when someone--me--calls out Jovan or whoever is doing this.

If it is not Jovan, deepest apologies. For now, let's take this to PM's. But I think both green3 and myself deserve honest explanations for what has happened here. I can only speak for myself, but I think that both of us were acting in good faith. Let's try to resolve this in private, then go from there.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's generally accepted that when a post is removed, a note from a moderator is left in its place and a PM is sent to the moderated poster. Bad form here.

Edit: I should have said, Bad form good sir.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Ditto, good sir. Jovan? Good sir. I am waiting for a response to my PM's. Good sir.



Trip English said:


> It's generally accepted that when a post is removed, a note from a moderator is left in its place and a PM is sent to the moderated poster. Bad form here.
> 
> Edit: I should have said, Bad form good sir.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Trip English said:


> It's generally accepted that when a post is removed, a note from a moderator is left in its place and a PM is sent to the moderated poster. Bad form here.
> 
> Edit: I should have said, Bad form good sir.


Why did you remove it, sir? You don't want Green3 and 32rolland rock to think you a "candy-ass" like me. Be a man's man!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Keep digging, dude.



Brio1 said:


> Mommy!? Daddy!?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Keep digging, dude.


I've already one foot in the grave; it's not so bad.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^
In your case, that is probably a good thing. "Elucidation as for comparison?" My lord. I can only imagine the telephone conversation betwixt yourself and the good folk in Buffalo.

If your goal was a brouhaha, you have succeeded. Congratulations, good sir.

Jovan? Anyone? Still waiting to hear about this perplexing now-it's-there-now-it's-not pattern of postings to this thread.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Yes, moderators please spare the rest of the members of this forum any further insolence from Tweedledum and Tweedledee. Thank you.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Insolence? Name calling? Indeed--is there a moderator in the house?



Brio1 said:


> Yes, moderators please spare the rest of the members of this forum any further insolence from Tweedledum and Tweedledee. Thank you.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> What we have here is a feelure to communicate.


I don't want you feeling anything of mine!

Oh, I get it.

Regarding OLC: They have sales the way retailers did in ye olden dayes, i.e. they lower prices on past season stock and odd sizes to move it out the door. We've becomed used to the "constant sales" model of retailing which is so common today (including at BB) so it's easy to forget old-style sales.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I recall an adage from my youth- clothes makes the man. I don't know if it is repeated with any frequency anymore. I've never really subscribed to that belief, but I do recall my father dressing for work in the morning and thinking that he looked impressive and handsome, 

One thing I do subscribe to is that just by buying expensive clothing one is not buying legitimacy or dignity, whatever the padding in the shoulders. All too often I sense that some of us believe that by dressing in the Ivy style it will raise us above the hoipolloi. But it's more complicated than that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reading this thread and noting the ongoing bickering between four of our members leads me to several inescapable conclusions. Apparently all four need to read the rules for forum participation, as all four seem to be ignoring them. All four appear to need to put on their big boy pants and try to act a bit more like the adults and gentlemen that we assumed them to be. The rules that you each need to review deal with treating other forum members with civility and with prohibitions against arguing moderation decisions through postings in the forum. If you have a problem or a concern, PM a moderator. Should you not like the answer you get, your choices are to accept it or take your continuing concerns on up the chain. The present choice is simple; abide by the rules for participation in these fora or find another Cyber sandbox to play in. Gentlemen, the choice is yours!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Absolutely correct. The only thing clothes can really do is make a good first impression, which is important in itself, but after that, you're on your own. Some of the world's biggest dorks look like a million bucks, some of the finest folk never make it out of polo shirts.



xcubbies said:


> One thing I do subscribe to is that just by buying expensive clothing one is not buying legitimacy or dignity, whatever the padding in the shoulders. All too often I sense that some of us believe that by dressing in the Ivy style it will raise us above the hoipolloi. But it's more complicated than that.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's the story: I took sides when I shouldn't have before really examining the content of the thread and its posts. Like eagle2250, I should have just told _everyone_ to pipe down. I apologise. I was not in a very good mood, it wasn't very becoming of my position as moderator, and it was no better than the back and forth going on here.

As for the posts deleted, I have restored them.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Disagreements can lead to insults - perceived or real - and can rile anyone. Tempers flair, words and/or actions follow that were better left unsaid/undone. Consequences vary, but few enjoy the battle scars.

Thank you, Jovan, for your explanation and honesty. Thank you too, Eagle2250, for attempting to restore civility. 

Too bad we can't all meet at O'Connell's and "bury the hatchet." (Some men resolve things over scotch; AAAC guys resolve things over Scottish sweaters!) Heck, I wasn't even part of the disagreement, and I want a hatchet-burying sweater!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

"I got moderated on the O'Connell's price adjustment thread and all I got was this lousy t-shirt"


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Trip English said:


> "I got moderated on the O'Connell's price adjustment thread and all I got was this lousy t-shirt"


By amazing coincidence, O'Connell's has that exact t-shirt on their website, and it's 20% off!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

But I already got it at full price! Do you think if I called them...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I called them yesterday. PM and I'll tell you what they told me...



Trip English said:


> But I already got it at full price! Do you think if I called them...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I just hope everyone involved has a hearty laugh over these last few messages, prior to beating the hell out of us for being so damned caustic!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trip English said:


> "I got moderated on the O'Connell's price adjustment thread and all I got was this lousy t-shirt"


Don't make me power trip and delete this post too. :icon_smile_big:


----------

